# Sick of Piracy nazi's hypocrites



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have already wrote this in the shoutbox but I decided I would make a thread about this. I'm sick of reading the same people constantly lecturing people because they are talking about flashcards on the 3ds to play roms. The same people where playing NDS roms 2month ago, they probably still are, that is different because?

I will cut this short, here is a list of things that make you a hypocrite if your being a piracy nazi on gbatemp:

You don't own 100% of the games you play on any system at all = you are being a hypocrite
You download music without paying for it or you stream your music off the Internet illegally = you are being a hypocrite
You Used to be a pirate and think you're better than everyone else because you recently stopped = you are an arrogant hypocrite.
You pirate 90% of your games but buy major titles and then complain to fellow pirates because they didn't buy the major title = you are being a hypocrite. All games should have the same right to be bought by you.


I know a lot of you love Nintendo. That is completely fine however you need to remember just because you love Nintendo so much it doesn't mean you can bitch at people for pirating Nintendo software, And then find yourself downloading music illegally or any other company's games. You are being a massive hypocrite.

I'm a massive fan of the music industry and people seem to think it's ok to pirate music and not games? whats the difference? if you pirate music but not games you aren't any different than someone who will play roms on the 3ds.

Also let me state I'm also going to buy every game I play for the 3ds but does that mean I will tell everyone who plays 3ds roms they are wrong? no I wont. Due to the simple fact I would be a massive hypocrite. The people on here don't need you preaching at them, they know fine well what piracy causes and you bitching isn't going to change anything.

ps I know my spelling and grammar sucks.

Sorry mods that should probably be in the off topic section.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Mar 28, 2011)

waaaaaaaaah people want to turn over a new leaf waaaaaaaaaaaah I can't deal with this waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

You are aware that far more money goes into the making of a video game than the making of a song, right? For every game you pirate, you're stealing, on average, $30. A song? $2, and that's being generous with song prices.

I don't pirate video games or songs. All my ROMs are legitimately ripped from legitimate carts. I'm paranoid about losing things, and losing an R4 will cost me $40+, where as losing all my actual carts will cost me in the hundreds.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:
			
		

> waaaaaaaaah people want to turn over a new leaf waaaaaaaaaaaah I can't deal with this waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> You are aware that far more money goes into the making of a video game than the making of a song, right? For every game you pirate, you're stealing, on average, $30. A song? $2, and that's being generous with song prices.
> 
> I don't pirate video games or songs. All my ROMs are legitimately ripped from legitimate carts. I'm paranoid about losing things, and losing an R4 will cost me $40+, where as losing all my actual carts will cost me in the hundreds.



It doesn't matter what the costs are. If you pirate music you are just as bad. Hypocrite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also the damages from piracy have hurt the music industry way more than the gaming industry.

If you walk into a shop and steal £5 worth of stuff and someone else steals £40 worth of stuff, that would make you better? your logic sucks m8.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Mar 28, 2011)

The only music I pirate is music which I can't import, either because it's not available on Play-Asia anymore, or because it's too old to reliably find on eBay.

Or it's a gamerip for a game that doesn't have a released OST. I have no idea how to rip the music myself.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 28, 2011)

I feel like I inspired you to make this thread.
I'll keep it short.

I used to pirate games because I didn't have the money to buy games that cost fucking 150 dollars in my country and my mother doesn't support my gaming. And I'm a gamer.

I have a regular income now , so I no longer need to pirate. I never supported piracy and never will. 
I'm planning to buy the DS games I finished soon enough. In fact, with my 3DS and games for it, I already know I'll buy Dementium II. 

And no, I don't download music.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, really?
I am going to agree with Supreme Dirt on this one.

Yes I was a pirate and yes I pirate here and there, I know damn well I am no better than anyone here, but damn it I am not going to see the 3DS ruined by lazy pirates who won't even see a system life span through without wanting to ruin it with piracy.
Pirating games on the 3DS this early will be damage the future of the 3DS.

And to add to that, I no longer pirate anything that is current still alive. I only pirate things like PS1 and N64 games.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Wow, really?
> I am going to agree with Supreme Dirt on this one.
> 
> Yes I was a pirate and yes I pirate here and there, I know damn well I am no better than anyone here, but damn it I am not going to see the 3DS ruined by lazy pirates who won't even see a system life span through without wanting to ruin it with piracy.
> Pirating games on the 3DS this early will be dangerous for the future of the 3DS.



Well you agree you are just as bad as everyone else? yes? how come every 2nd post of yours recently is shoving your hypocrite views down peoples throats recently? Pirating early or later on won't change a thing, It still does the same damage. Read my first post if you pirate at all you are being a hypocrite.

Go buy your old games then. There isn't a need to pirate them. There is lots of ps1 games on psn and sony still make money from them. Once again hypocrites strike again. I respect your honestly though as you will know some people will come in here and act like they have never pirated anything in their life.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Mar 28, 2011)

Go try and find a CDi.

Then come back to me and tell me I'm a terrible person for pirating the CD-i Zeldas, years after their release.


----------



## Chesskid1 (Mar 28, 2011)

lol his screenname is a gay little catboy, rofl 

no offense, its just a funny combination to me.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 28, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:
			
		

> Go try and find a CDi.
> 
> Then come back to me and tell me I'm a terrible person for pirating the CD-i Zeldas, years after their release.


You're a terrible person just for playing the CD-i Zeldas.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:
			
		

> Go try and find a CDi.
> 
> Then come back to me and tell me I'm a terrible person for pirating the CD-i Zeldas, years after their release.



Nintendo still use the old games on VC etc to make money. You are still being a hypocrite if you pirate old games and then bitch at people who are pirating other stuff. There is people on the site who need to import games from America or the UK as they aren't available in their country and it costs them 3-4x as much for them to do so. So your saying because they can't access them they are fine to pirate? same thing m8.


----------



## bazamuffin (Mar 28, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I used to pirate games because I didn't have the money to buy games that cost fucking 150 dollars in my country and my mother doesn't support my gaming. And I'm a gamer.



[email protected] the "my mother doesn't support my gaming" comment.  World class mate, kudos!


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 28, 2011)

I completely agree with thegame07.

Oh, and I thought I'd point out...


			
				Ikki said:
			
		

> I used to pirate games
> QUOTE(Ikki @ Mar 28 2011, 05:58 PM) I never supported piracy and never will.


----------



## nando (Mar 28, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:
			
		

> Go try and find a CDi.
> 
> Then come back to me and tell me I'm a terrible person for pirating the CD-i Zeldas, years after their release.




you are a terrible person for wanting to play CD-i Zeldas in the first place.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 28, 2011)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> I completely agree with thegame07.
> 
> Oh, and I thought I'd point out...
> 
> ...


I was never okay with doing it.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really want to start something with me?
Yes I am just as bad as everyone, but you yet to have understood my reasoning. The 3DS, just came out *yesterday*


Spoiler: Just confirming it came out *yesterday*










There for it's life has just started, literally the 3DS life has just started and people already want to pirate the games on it.
Now really who's doing more damage to the market here? The guy who's pirating games that are dead and gone or the person pirating games that just came out *yesterday*, I am going to make this very clear for you in case you missed it, *YESTERDAY*.
And yes I do buy my old games when I am able to, but sorry these games have been gone for years and getting a hold of them isn't as easy as it would be to get a hold of games that came out *yesterday*.
Piracy this early on a system will only damage it more than piracy on a system that has been dead for years.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the difference? "I used to steal and I know it was wrong and I wasn't okay with me doing it, so that made it ok" that's basically what you are saying.

I don't care if the system came out 2 hours ago. You are still being a hypocrite Catboy and if you can't see that you're blind. I can see you are raging when someone pulls the same piracy nazi posts on you? it's not nice is it?


----------



## Ikki (Mar 28, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> What's the difference? "I used to steal and I know it was wrong and I wasn't okay with me doing it, so that made it ok" that's basically what you are saying.


No. I'm saying I don't support it and didn't support it as I did it. It's not ok and it never was.


----------



## Chesskid1 (Mar 28, 2011)

you can be a pirate and know morally it's wrong. lots of people do things they know is wrong.


----------



## haflore (Mar 28, 2011)

You can't actually pirate on 3DS yet...


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> You can't actually pirate on 3DS yet...




That's my point m8, there are people on Gbatemp at the moment jumping down peoples throats even if the hint at there being a 3ds flashcard. I think people forget what this site was made from.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I don't care if the system came out 2 hours ago. You are still being a hypocrite Catboy and if you can't see that you're blind. I can see you are raging when someone pulls the same piracy nazi posts on you? it's not nice is it?


Hypocrite indeed and honestly I don't think you get it. No shit I know piracy is bad and no shit I have no ground to stand on, but at the same time, I buy my games, maybe I can't buy all of them at this very moment because I don't have that much money, but at the same time I am not trying to pirate games on something that just came out on the market.


----------



## RoMee (Mar 28, 2011)

I love being a pirate..I'm aware of what I'm doing and I don't care
I haven't bought one single DS game since I got my first DS flash cart

I wanted the 3DS hacked 2 months ago, so I can pirate 3DS roms now


----------



## Nujui (Mar 28, 2011)

People pirate things. That's all I'm gonna say. If people are being  hypocritical over things than don't listen to them.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 28, 2011)

I understand what the Catboy is saying.

Piracy at the start of a system's life = death.

Remember the DreamCast? Remember what happened when people found out they could burn CD-Rs and they didn't need to buy games?

I had SO MANY friends with CD-Rs of Sonic Adventure and Crazi Taxi only a half a year or so after the launch, and I see why it didn't do so hot.

You guys should be more understanding of what he is saying, instead of "OMG U R TEH PITATES OF DEEESS GAMS YOU SHUDNT TALKS"

Cause I am sure you don't want your system to loose all GOOD 3rd party support (Have nothing but shovelware.... FOREVER!)

EDIT: In case you all don't know ANYTHING about philosophy, EVERY human being is a hypocrite in some way. Whether they are conscious of it or not.


----------



## brihan00 (Mar 28, 2011)

a pirate is a pirate is a pirate. You all need to get off your high horses and anyone of you on this site is a pirate, through and through. At least I can admit I am.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Piracy at the start of a system's life = death.
> 
> Remember the DreamCast? Remember what happened when people found out they could burn CD-Rs and they didn't need to buy games?
> 
> I had SO MANY friends with CD-Rs of Sonic Adventure and Crazi Taxi only a half a year or so after the launch, and I see why it didn't do so hot.


That is entirely not the reason that the Dreamcast was a failure.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 28, 2011)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was probably the biggest reason.


----------



## ConJ (Mar 28, 2011)

Lets not forget, we are all here on a site that lists the latest pirated Wii/DS games. Which in some form or another is what brought most of us here in the first place. 

Lets stop all the arguing!


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes don't get me wrong. I understand his point however what I said in my first post still stands. My post isn't saying piracy doesn't damage the industry, Anyway if you pirate 3ds games in 2 years time you're still doing the same damage.


Also Let me state that this wasn't made as a flame bait post or whatever you want to call it. It would be nice to stamp out all the hypocrisy that's going around as it's ruining lots of threads. That is why I made this.

Having a debate about something doesn't make it an argument, the minute someone takes it to that level I will just ignore them. Just because I don't agree with gay little cat boy doesn't mean I hate him.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> You can't actually pirate on 3DS yet...


Yea, but people want to.

GLC Boy is coming from. 

Pirate games from the past and I just happen that one game is borough from the past exactly the same  

game, specially if you bought it before isn't going to really hurt the company as in pirating the new games right off the back.

(Although if you didn't have enough money, play it and then bought it later is another story.) 

Yes either way pirating is bad, but it can be much worst in the time and manner you do it.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 28, 2011)

You modern DS pirates don't appreciate how easy it is.

You complain about 30 bucks for a flash cart, back in the GBA heyday they ran for 100 the cheapest. And you had to flash them, etc. wait forever...

DS is drag and drop. 

You've been spoiled by DS piracy to a point of being little infants.

"OMG THIS GAME DONT WORK HURRY AND FIX IT NORMATT SUPERCARD TEAM"

"WTF? I don't wanna spend 4 dollars on Sudokuhax for DSi Mode!!!"

"Ugh Cyclo DS is overpriced"

Just so you know, when I bought my M3 Simply (first DS flashcart, JUST AN R4 in DISGUISE) it was FIFTY bucks, the same as a Cyclo DSi now.


----------



## Crass (Mar 28, 2011)

Unless your off selling the shit you download to others, your technically not a pirate, just a copyright violator. It's the people selling clone's, flashcards, and content on discs that are the real pirates. If your just downloading DS roms cause your a kid and can't afford to buy them, then your really not hurting anyone.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Yes don't get me wrong. I understand his point however what I said in my first post still stands. My post isn't saying piracy doesn't damage the industry, Anyway if you pirate 3ds games in 2 years time you're still doing the same damage.


But at the same time, 2 years is still within the 3DS lifespan, indeed piracy is damaging at any stage, but after the systems life and all the games are no longer sold, the company doesn't gain money from it anymore and all the money goes to the store. So at the same time, buying an N64 games from your local game store is just as bad as pirating it.


----------



## emigre (Mar 28, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really. The PS2 just dominated the market and this forced Sega out of the market. They fucked up badly on the Mega CD, 32X and Saturn which put them in a cautious position. In addition the lack of third party support was due to how quickly the left the Saturn to work on the DC. Third party developers were still working on it and were pissed off. Hence they decided to ignore the DC if memory serves me correct.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 28, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
It was released a year prior to the PS2, it was doomed from the beginning. Additionally, the Dreamcast had poor marketing.
Piracy has never been mentioned in relation to the Dreamcasts failure.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 28, 2011)

So wait, pirating a game a games company doesn't sell any more isn't any worse than pirating a game that is currently being sold. The only person piracy of old games affects is the person selling it.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 28, 2011)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was doomed because another console was released after it? I don't see that as it being it's downfall. Piracy probably wasn't the biggest, but part of it.


----------



## Crass (Mar 28, 2011)

Piracy didn't kill the Dreamcast, it may have caused the publishers to loose confidence in it, but back in 1999-2001 very few people had cd burners, high speed internet, or the know-how to convert their own GD-Roms to CD-rs. Dreamcast piracy didn't really get big until well after the Dreamcast was released, and by then it was already on its deathbed. Sega killed the Dreamcast, that and the PS2.


----------



## emigre (Mar 28, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does. Digital downloads, don't buy N64 games from a local store, buy from the Wii shop. Especially with Technology is going, they could potentially put every game ever made up available for digital distribution. Ergo eliminating a reason to pirate old games.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 28, 2011)

Crass said:
			
		

> Piracy didn't kill the Dreamcast, it may have caused the publishers to loose confidence in it, but back in 1999-2001 very few people had cd burners, high speed internet, or the know-how to convert their own GD-Roms to CD-rs. Dreamcast piracy didn't really get big until well after the Dreamcast was released, and by then it was already on its deathbed. Sega killed the Dreamcast, that and the PS2.


ok, ok I get it. I wasn't born when the dreamcast was out, so I didn't really know much about it.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rowan said:
			
		

> So wait, pirating a game a games company doesn't sell any more isn't any worse than pirating a game that is currently being sold. The only person piracy of old games affects is the person selling it.



You missed the point of my thread and a few others did as well . The point isn't about how much damage people are doing. The point of the thread is people being hypocrites about piracy. You can't lecture someone about downloading something when you do the same on another system or with music.

We are seeing posts like "GO BUY THE DAMN GAME PIRATE" "OMG ZELDA DESERVES TO BE BOUGHT"  then the same people are logging off gbatemp and downloading music or a game on another system.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> It does. Digital downloads, don't buy N64 games from a local store, buy from the Wii shop. Especially with Technology is going, they could potentially put every game ever made up available for digital distribution. Ergo eliminating a reason to pirate old games.


And if you don't own a Wii or the game you want is so uncommon that it's not in the wii shop and most likely wouldn't be in it?
Or even PS1 games and you lack a PS3 to buy there?
I am not for the favor of piracy, I am just putting that out there.
I do try my best to buy the games I can, but at some point it's not something I am always able to do.


----------



## Crass (Mar 28, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To the mind of the average gamer: spend 200 bucks of a Sega system, which after the Saturn a lot of people had lost confidence in, or wait a year and get a PS2, that's fully backwards compatible with PS1 games, comes with a DVD player (back then DVDs were just getting popular, and the players were still expensive) and has the backing of a shitload of good publishers. A lot of people held on to their cash and waited for the PS2 unfortunately.


----------



## nando (Mar 28, 2011)

Crass said:
			
		

> Piracy didn't kill the Dreamcast, it may have caused the publishers to loose confidence in it, but back in 1999-2001 very few people had cd burners, high speed internet, or the know-how to convert their own GD-Roms to CD-rs. Dreamcast piracy didn't really get big until well after the Dreamcast was released, and by then it was already on its deathbed. Sega killed the Dreamcast, that and the PS2.




i was hard into gaming when the dreamcast was around and it just wasn't popular. i didn't know a single person that had one or wanted one. i saw the demos at the store but people were lining up for pokemon photo safari or whatever the hell it was. 

the popularity it gained later on was probably due to piracy.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 28, 2011)

If people are gonna bitch at people for pirating games I suggest you go to 'Official Nintendo forums' or something because while GBAtemp doesn't *provide* pirated wares or even *condone* it, the majority (90-95 %) of users here are or have been pirates at some point.

And like I always say, if you *never had the intention* of *buying* it in the first place (*honestly*), why not pirate it? Who knows you might even want to buy it after pirating it. (Yes that has happened to me with the orange box.)


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 28, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> If people are gonna bitch at people for pirating games I suggest you go to 'Official Nintendo forums' or something because while GBAtemp doesn't *provide* pirated wares or even *condone* it, the majority (90-95 %) of users here are or have been pirates at some point.
> 
> And like I always say, if you *never had the intention* of *buying* it in the first place (*honestly*), why not pirate it? Who knows you might even want to buy it after pirating it. (Yes that has happened to me with the orange box.)




agreed, go whine somewhere else


----------



## Chesskid1 (Mar 28, 2011)

do you guys think game companies would rather you ignore their game completely and never even play it or pay attention to it at all, or to download it illegally and maybe post about how you liked it on a message board or tell a friend about how awesome it was, or maybe you buy the sequel or the game somewhere down the line?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> You missed the point of my thread and a few others did as well . The point isn't about how much damage people are doing. The point of the thread is people being hypocrites about piracy. You can't lecture someone about downloading something when you do the same on another system or with music.
> 
> We are seeing posts like "GO BUY THE DAMN GAME PIRATE" "OMG ZELDA DESERVES TO BE BOUGHT"  then the same people are logging off gbatemp and downloading music or a game on another system.


GLC boy isn't saying "You do piracy? What wrong with man!!!!" and just go pirate himself.

He saying " Fine do piracy.  Just do it in a well time and manner."

For some who outright pirate just to pirate,  have something to pirate from.


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, fair enough.
I play downloaded games because I can, I know how and I spent the money to buy the " Tools ", tools being for example my $180 F2A 256MB for the GBA back in the day, and that ain't cheap.
Over the years I spent a fortune in buying video games which I barely played in most cases, now I download anything that it might look interesting for my systems of choice ( PC , Wii or DS ) and play what I can.
My problem is, that I got too much to choose from, and after a while it gets boring even to begin with a new game and force myself to finish it.
So I pray for the day when anti-piracy measures will be so effective and hack proof that I will be forced to buy games again, this way I will have much less to play with and maybe I'll even appreciate more what I got.
As it stands, it's not my fault that piracy has become so ridiculously easy. Why waste time and go to buy something when I can just download it within minutes from the comfort of my desk chair ? 
Also the last thing I need in my already full of crap studio apartment is more boxes, instructions booklets and cases to store all the acquired electronic entertainment.
So I'll download while I can, but hey, when they actually do something about it, I'll change my attitude.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone understands what I am getting at.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 28, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> do you guys think game companies would rather you ignore their game completely and never even play it or pay attention to it at all, or to download it illegally and maybe post about how you liked it on a message board or tell a friend about how awesome it was, or maybe you buy the sequel or the game somewhere down the line?


I think they'd rather have you buy the game.


----------



## Discover (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe piracy is entirely fine to pursue. In reality, your putting a file on something with ASCII characters with a format that can be read.
It's like:

"±§[email protected]£±2§±" if you take that then you're bad and will get arrested.

Anyone agrees with me?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 28, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see what your saying.  i do pirate old games as well.  some retro psx games will never hit psn such as Tomba! and i honestly say i don't like pirating even though i do i wanna start legit when i get a 3ds which is when i get a job.  i will also buy all the ds games i have on my cad not that its going to the company at this point.


----------



## Urza (Mar 28, 2011)

OP is 100% correct.

Anyone who disagrees is wrong.


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 28, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> OP is 100% correct.
> 
> Anyone who disagrees is wrong.


We love you Urza.

Yes, I pirate. No, I don't give a fuck.

Seriously, those whining and bitching about people who pirate should just go and jump off a cliff, you're not going to change anyone into not pirating.
Those game developers should first decide to make *good* games or sell them for less. Seriously, I don't want to pay 40 bucks for a game that I can beat in 5 hours (95% of the DS library is culprit). I don't want to fucking go to a store, I'm lazy as all fuck in a jar. The only vendor that does well in my opinion is Steam.
And even Steam sucks. I mean, $=€? What. Teh. Flying. Fuck.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 28, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> OP is 100% correct.
> 
> Anyone who disagrees is wrong.


hey urza your sig scares me what is it so my fear can be justified

but back on topic i think i see what you did there


----------



## Sterling (Mar 28, 2011)

Look, 100% of the people in this world are hypocrites at some point in their life, get over it. Piracy is wrong, it's fact. I don't support piracy. Do I do it? Yes. It's so easy, the only reason I buy any game today is because I can't pirate it, or because I like the game, and I want to support the devs. I also have never bought a single album or song. Ever. Many of the musicians I follow on Jamendo hate the music industry. Not only because the squander talent in favour of money, but the entire allure of money changes people.

The day that there is no way to pirate anything, is the day that I stop. It's wrong, and I know it, but do I give two shits? No.


----------



## Issac (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm with the catboy on this. 

I do pirate DS games, and I buy those I can / want. The majority of the games i try are deleted within a few minutes anyway. Doesn't justify it, but that's how I do...

However, I wish the 3DS won't be hacked anytime soon, why? Well as the catboy says: Give the handheld a fair chance first! Buy the games, enjoy the console as it is, and provide ground for publishers and developers to continue developing and publishing awesome stuff.
Let's say 1,000,000 want to buy Street fighter, yay, successfull!
now if it was hacked already, many would be cheap asses and just download tha gaemz, maybe selling 500,000? and another 3,000,000 downloaders? 
Yea, I'm exaggerating, but the first few years (months) of a consoles life is very important and it's future depends on sales and stuff from this first period.

tl;dr

Buy games and don't pirate for starters, give the console a big push to make the ball start rolling then do what the f you want.


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm with OP 100%. If your a pirate your a pirate, I don't want to hear your excuses or why you pirated it or how it's not available in your region, your a pirate. End of story. It's like telling someone not to do drugs while your doing it. You want to be a preacher? Then stop pirating 100% and stop giving excuses as to why your pirating, I don't want to hear your justifications as I've heard them all before.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2011)

You honestly have no clue of the definition of a hypocrite, but that aside, if piracy were introduced this early in the 3DS' life, it will die, meaning that you will have little to no games to pirate anyway. It would hurt the pirates as much as it would hurt anyone else, and you are too dense and stubborn to stop pointing fingers saying "LOLZ U DO ITZ TOO SHUT UPZ" to realize that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2011)

The only reason people pirate is because it's free shit. Often times most things you pirate aren't essential and are just entertainment. Music, movies, games, whatever. If you think you're pirating because you're "sticking it to the man" or something then you're just a douche.

I pirate a lot and I do it because I don't want to spend money on stuff. I have no moral backing for it.


----------



## Issac (Mar 28, 2011)

It's not about justification. It's about giving the system a chance this early in it's lifetime. 
It's "don't pirate the new system now", then goes downloads a psx / n64 / ds game.
not, "don't pirate the psx", then goes downloads a psx game.


----------



## Urza (Mar 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> You honestly have no clue of the definition of a hypocrite, but that aside, if piracy were introduced this early in the 3DS' life, it will die, meaning that you will have little to no games to pirate anyway. It would hurt the pirates as much as it would hurt anyone else, and you are too dense and stubborn to stop pointing fingers saying "LOLZ U DO ITZ TOO SHUT UPZ" to realize that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because piracy killed the NDS, right? It's not like its the second best selling game console of all time or anything.

Oh wait.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2011)

Nothing to see here, folks. Just Urza the threadkiller.


----------



## Urza (Mar 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Nothing to see here, folks. Just Urza. Everyone move along now...


I'll take that as a concession that your argument has no merit.

EDIT: I see you threw in an insult as well. Classy.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, just threads seem to get locked whenever you stroll through them.


----------



## Urza (Mar 28, 2011)

_*snip_

My point was completely legitimate. The NDS is one of the most successful consoles of all time, with a huge library and immense developer support despite piracy existing very early in its life span.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then it must be coincidence. 

Honestly, Urza may not sugar-coat everything he posts but he backs up his saying with facts. I've been chewed out by him on more than one occasion but at least I can realize that he's a smart guy.

That's me sucking up for today.


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 28, 2011)

Urza is my hero


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> That's me sucking up for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You compared piracy to doing drugs...    

OK then who is it hurting if you pirate a game never coming to your region?


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The company. If you are preaching against piracy and wanted to go 100% clean then if a game is not coming in your region, buy the console in the region (if it's region locked) and buy the game in that region by importing it. End of story. Can't afford that? Stop being a hypocrite and admit your no better then the guy beside you pirating anything he sees.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> You compared piracy to doing drugs...
> 
> OK then who is it hurting if you pirate a game never coming to your region?



Technically they're both illegal.

And you're hurting anybody who works at companies that specialize in imports and the developer/publisher who makes the game.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2011)

And here's a guy that sees everything as black and white. 

Let me tell you, bud...When you step into the real world there is no such thing. almost everything is contained in a gray area. (Directed @ farzan)


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

princefarzan said:
			
		

> The company. If you are preaching against piracy and wanted to go 100% clean then if a game is not coming in your region, buy the console in the region (if it's region locked) and buy the game in that region by importing it. End of story. Can't afford that? Stop being a hypocrite and admit your no better then the guy beside you pirating anything he sees.


If the company is hurting so badly they shouldn't have it region or bring it over here. 

I think they doing just fine. 

Do you even import games?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> You honestly have no clue of the definition of a hypocrite, but that aside, if piracy were introduced this early in the 3DS' life, it will die, meaning that you will have little to no games to pirate anyway. It would hurt the pirates as much as it would hurt anyone else, and you are too dense and stubborn to stop pointing fingers saying "LOLZ U DO ITZ TOO SHUT UPZ" to realize that.
> 
> QUOTEYou honestly have no clue of the definition of a hypocrite



Care to explain why you think that? It's pretty obvious my points where infact pointing out hypocrisy that's going around gbatemp, even catboy and others agreed. It's nice when you claim someone doesn't know the definition of something without explaining why you think that. 

The people talking about how it's bad pirating at the start of a consoles life but not later are wrong. Let's take Capcom they probably sold a shit load of super street fighter at launch. Everyone bought it as it's a launch title. In 2 year Capcom decide "hey they all loved our street fighter, let's make another" We all pirate it. Capcom loses a lot of sales due to piracy, they decide there won't be another street fighter on ds when they where going to do it if it sold well.


----------



## Issac (Mar 28, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, nope, didn't say that. Besides, first flashcards for the ds wasn't as easy to come by, use and all for the average 12 year olds. you had to have a pass-me (build your own or buy a pre-made) a bought game and a gba-flashcart.  and also, it didn't come right away either.
people are talking about "don't pirate it right away" in the context of people wanting a flashcard for a system that came out yesterday.


----------



## Urza (Mar 28, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> Umm, nope, didn't say that. Besides, first flashcards for the ds wasn't as easy to come by, use and all for the average 12 year olds. you had to have a pass-me (build your own or buy a pre-made) a bought game and a gba-flashcart.  and also, it didn't come right away either.
> people are talking about "don't pirate it right away" in the context of people wanting a flashcard for a system that came out yesterday.


So waiting 6 months makes the difference some how?

I would love to hear you explain why.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 28, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking the same thing m8.


----------



## DarkArmadillo (Mar 28, 2011)

Wankers


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> princefarzan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I'm a pirate to the core although I will be buying 3DS games until a flashcart comes out for it (please be soon just to piss you hypocrites), and I buy games which I heavily support or where the online is really good (halo, mass effect, gears of war, etc.). And also the company doesn't have it in your region because they would be selling at a loss due to demand in that region and also it cost money to localize games, so really if you want to help them out import it so maybe later they can have it in your region and stop bitching at the pirates.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> The people talking about how it's bad pirating at the start of a consoles life but not later are wrong. Let's take Capcom they probably sold a shit load of super street fighter at launch. Everyone bought it as it's a launch title. In 2 year Capcom decide "hey they all loved our street fighter, let's make another" We all pirate it. Capcom loses a lot of sales due to piracy, they decide there won't be another street fighter on ds when they where going to do it if it sold well.


How 'bout the end of it life or more pass that?

Plus not all pirates who wait later isn't going to pirate everything in sight. 

Plus in two years we should have a lot of games for people to buy or pirates to buy later so the system shouldn't just die off.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> The people talking about how it's bad pirating at the start of a consoles life but not later are wrong. Let's take Capcom they probably sold a shit load of super street fighter at launch. Everyone bought it as it's a launch title. In 2 year Capcom decide "hey they all loved our street fighter, let's make another" We all pirate it. Capcom loses a lot of sales due to piracy, they decide there won't be another street fighter on ds when they where going to do it if it sold well.



I don't know what game you're referencing. Street Fighter IV sold well. Super Street Fighter IV sold well. There's various reasons they didn't make a DS version of Street Fighter, odds are.


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> And you're hurting anybody who works at companies that specialize in imports and *the developer/publisher who makes the game*.
> Same shit all over again, a pirated copy does not per se mean a lost sale. What if the pirate would not buy the game in the first place? Still, this doesn't really back up the moral side of the story, nor the other sides, so this argument means nothing at all.
> 
> 
> ...


Really, is Notch the only developer out there who understands it?

Source


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> What if the pirate would not buy the game in the first place?



What.

On the flipside, what if he was thinking about buying it but decided to just pirate it instead because it's free? It's a stupid argument. He's still playing a game for free that should cost money to play.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm a pirate, and I do not feel at all guilty about it.  I buy the games I think are worth the money.

BUT I still hope the 3DS stays unhacked for a long time, so that developers make a lot of good games for it.  I believe if it is hacked too soon, then good developers will opt out of producing games for it.

Please note I do hope the 3DS gets hacked, just not too quickly.  I usually buy the new consoles very quickly, buy a bundle of games, play them to death, buy some later releases, grow tired of the system, hack the console, gain interest once more, collect as many games as I can with downloads, then repeat when the new console is released.


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, I'm not a hypocrite. I'm a pirate.
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


Spoiler



Though, I've never used Limewire :/


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

princefarzan said:
			
		

> No, I'm a pirate to the core although I will be buying 3DS games until a flashcart comes out for it (please be soon just to piss you hypocrites), and I buy games which I heavily support or where the online is really good (halo, mass effect, gears of war, etc.). And also the company doesn't have it in your region because they would be selling at a loss due to demand in that region and also it cost money to localize games, so really if you want to help them out import it so maybe later they can have it in your region and stop bitching at the pirates.


**I will be buying 3DS games until a flashcart**

At least you giving them some money. 

And there other things other then price and demand that keep a game from coming over here.

Like bad rating systems, I be paying more for something that will never be localize to my language vs localize. I guess it be extra helping people in that region.

Either way if I pirate a non-localize game have it fan-translated and then buy two games in my region or even if I did import one game price = two localize game,which may never be localize, it isn't hurting anyone. 

I'm giving up money one way or another, but at lease one more beneficial to me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2011)

fluffykiwi said:
			
		

> BUT I still hope the 3DS stays unhacked for a long time, so that developers make a lot of good games for it.  I believe if it is hacked too soon, then good developers will opt out of producing games for it.



I don't see why people think that once a console is hacked that developers will stop caring about their games. The Wii has been hacking for a while and a lot of its best games have come out when there's easy piracy. Same with the DS, same with the PSP, same with the Xbox 360, and same with the PS3. It's just not true at all.

If piracy was a major impact on it though, you'd think it'd be the other way around. Devs would want better quality games so people would actually feel like they're worth buying. A lot of shit games would just end up being pirated since they're not worth the cash in someone's eyes. If you make a game that'll blow people away who often pirate you may just convince them to buy it.


----------



## Issac (Mar 28, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




compared to....

Day one: start selling games, NOW PIRATE! 
6 months later: 4000 games sold... 
devs and publishers say: damn, this shit's not selling, let's leave it at this and not lose any more on this ship.


YES i over exaggerated a lot, and why so few sales? because the "buyers" who all bought a lot in the first example never got "forced" to buy in the first place, and hence went directly to pirating without looking back... again, exaggerating, but that's how 6 months waiting on flash cards makes a difference.

EDIT: added a quote written after i started writing.


----------



## rdurbin (Mar 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> You modern DS pirates don't appreciate how easy it is.
> 
> You complain about 30 bucks for a flash cart, back in the GBA heyday they ran for 100 the cheapest. And you had to flash them, etc. wait forever...
> 
> ...



$100? I remember when I bought my first GBA cart in 2001, was 256 megabits (32 Megabytes), big enough to hold 2-4 games and cost $249.  I remember the long flashing time, took like 5-10 mins for a game


----------



## nando (Mar 28, 2011)

isaac 

but then you are giving developers a false sense of security that could hurt them even more. first sales are good so they invest a lot more money in the next game which bombs because of piracy and now they are at a worse place.

i can exagerates too


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> princefarzan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That still doesn't justify pirating it, cause different teams worked on different games and you could be buying games from two different companies and each game has money put into so if you buy 2 games and pirate one that doesn't make it right because the team that made the game you pirated will be laid off due to low sales (please note I'm over-exaggerating). And please stop justifying your piracy, you buy 100 games, and pirate one means your a pirate, stop trying to say "Well I bought 100 and pirated one which means revenue from me is 100-1 = 99 which means +99 profit for company X".

Again, I'm not against pirates in anyway, I just don't like hypocrites who tell pirates to stop pirating.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Games that sell that little don't sell that little because of piracy, they sell that little because of the game.


----------



## nando (Mar 28, 2011)

princefarzan said:
			
		

> That still doesn't justify pirating it, cause different teams worked on different games and you could be buying games from two different companies and each game has money put into so if you buy 2 games and pirate one that doesn't make it right because the team that made the game you pirated will be laid off due to low sales (please note I'm over-exaggerating). And please stop justifying your piracy, you buy 100 games, and pirate one means your a pirate, stop trying to say "Well I bought 100 and pirated one which means revenue from me is 100-1 = 99 which means +99 profit for company X".




except for nintendo profits either way since they take 30 percent with no real risk in 3rd party software. in a way they are the real pirates. their ship is the wii and the ds, they intersect developers trying to sell games and they charge them a high tax.


----------



## Urza (Mar 28, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> YES i over exaggerated a lot, and why so few sales? because the "buyers" who all bought a lot in the first example never got "forced" to buy in the first place, and hence went directly to pirating without looking back... again, exaggerating, but that's how 6 months waiting on flash cards makes a difference.


You over-exaggerated to the point where your argument loses all validity.

Let's look at this another way.

Console sales generally start out slowly, especially if the system doesn't launch during holiday season. If there was an exploit found and released now (and depending on the scope and target of the exploit), Nintendo would have a chance to fix it prior to more vigorous sales. This would be the best time for such a hole to be found and plugged.

The NDS, for example, sold less than 3 million units the first holiday season. One year later, they've sold 14 million. If the exploit had been discovered and exploited after that year, all 14 million units would be exploitable.


----------



## Issac (Mar 28, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> isaac
> 
> but then you are giving developers a false sense of security that could hurt them even more. first sales are good so they invest a lot more money in the next game which bombs because of piracy and now they are at a worse place.
> 
> i can exagerates too



Of course! This can also happen. But if we're looking at our benefits we'll get two games this way: one we bought, and the next which bombed and we pirated. instead of pirating the first and not getting the second at all. There's always two sides, just seems like the one I'm not parting with don't want to try to understand what the other side says.

and to further develop how My train of thought goes on the "if buy first, more will buy later when piracy is an option" thing:
New game company Y develops a game: X!
a lot of kids thinks it looks cool and decides to buy it, they fall in love.
six months later, the flashcards has come, and X2! is released. the kids who loved X! might think, "I want this as well, since I own the first one".
If the kids pirates it first, and love it, they might buy it, but those who don't probably won't buy the second game either. see what I'm going at?

Not justifing anything, just saying waiting a few months will be better for the system than having a piracy device two days after release.


----------



## Urza (Mar 28, 2011)

I think there's a disconnect between you and reality, Issac.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm gonna have to agree with the first post.

Everyone who thinks it's wrong and feels the need to tell this to others, look at what you actually pay for. If it's not 100% of what you own, shut the fuck up.
Hell, even if it is 100% of what you own, no one wants to hear the self-righteous shit spewing from your mouth/finger tips.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

princefarzan  

So, if no matter what all money that I save up for gaming goes into that market. 

Importing a game to never be localizes giving them extra profit at the same time losing ~twice that money to go to my local market.

vs 

Using all that money for my local market and pirate a game to never be localize that wouldn't hurt 
them.

Are you saying that not justified? fine.


----------



## Issac (Mar 28, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> I think there's a disconnect between you and reality, Issac.



And here came the personal attacks, thank you.

being subtle doesn't help, being obvious doesn't either. I can't understand how someone don't see how there's a difference in day-1 piracy, and giving a console an honest start for 6 months. (especially since many of those who do want a day-1 piracy device want a $6 R4 plug and play you're set never look back thingy...)


----------



## Urza (Mar 28, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasn't a personal attack at all.

If you can bring out sales figures showing the realistic effects of piracy, then please do. The point I brought up in my previous post (which you seem to have ignored) brings up an argument which is just as (if not more) legitimate than yours.


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> princefarzan
> 
> So, if no matter what all money that I save up for gaming goes into that market.
> 
> ...



Again, I never said pirating is bad, but to the people that do say so and pirate themselves is just annoying to hear.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 28, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A quote from an ex-pirate.  At least I don't think I was being arrogant or a hypocrite in that post, but that's not for me to decide.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 28, 2011)

The important thing is that you've managed to make yourself feel better than both pirates and anti-pirates.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not about whether they like it. He did support piracy by:
A) Buying a flashcard.
B) Pirating games.

Also, I'm sure that he liked piracy at the time, when he was, you know, playing games for free.

It doesn't matter that he had money later on to purchase games. People who look down upon pirates don't care about the circumstances of pirates. Thus, it's hypocritical for Ikki to look down upon piracy (which can safely be assumed that he does, from his original post), when many pirates may and most likely do share the same circumstances.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Mar 28, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:
			
		

> Go try and find a CDi.
> 
> Then come back to me and tell me I'm a terrible person for pirating the CD-i Zeldas, years after their release.


[(trolltime)]
I wonder what's for dinner.
[/(trolltime)]


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 28, 2011)

Piracy is bad. Why should you get the game for free while everyone else pays for it? And developers don't make games for free, either. *puts on flame suit*


----------



## iggloovortex (Mar 28, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> *first post*


I dont yell at people for pirating with the 3DS, I yell at people who stupidly ask when a full working flashcard for 3DS is going to come out.
I do this because they all need to learn that there is almost no way in hell we can possibly fully know when the hackers will finish working or even if they are working.
This act by noobs bothers the shit out of me


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter that he had money later on to purchase games. People who look down upon pirates don't care about the circumstances of pirates. Thus, it's hypocritical for Ikki to look down upon piracy (which can safely be assumed that he does, from his original post), when many pirates may and most likely do share the same circumstances.
> So I'm assuming you think if someone pirated a game and then bought it later is as bad as someone who just pirate?
> 
> QUOTE(Oveneise @ Mar 28 2011, 04:24 PM) Piracy is bad. Why should you get the game for free while everyone else pays for it? And developers don't make games for free, either. *puts on flame suit*


Did you read the thread? Everything isn't black and white.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. If everybody on earth pirated games, and then purchased those 2 years later, the company who made the game in the first place would be bankrupt.
Additionally, if you bought the game later, you're paying less (due to the inevitable price decrease), which means you're paying less to the developers, even though you were enjoying their product when the price was higher.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 28, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right? This is sad. When I'm buying the 3DS, I'm not gonna pirate.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who says two years later, who say buy the cheaper one? This situation could be at a week time. If a new game drop in a week, that the game fault.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 28, 2011)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say "he", are you talking about someone in particular?  I was making a generality.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 28, 2011)

wow...something to think about. Cool Story Bro.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be an hour later, day later, week later, year later. It doesn't matter.
A better point would be that if you paid money for a flashcard, you're funding the flashcard team. Who, in turn, develop future flashcards, which will inevitably take more money from developers.

Or, if you downloaded a game, you're encouraging hacking teams to upload future games.

You can split hairs all you like, but ultimately, if you've ever pirated, and you criticize piraters, you're a hypocrite.

Sorry, double posted!


----------



## machomuu (Mar 28, 2011)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too true.  Though I do get pissed when a new game is released and people whine and complain that there's AP or it hasn't been dumped.  Pirate or not, I'll tell them to "Just go and buy the f***ing game!"  I hate people who complain about AP and no dumps when they can stop being lazy and just go buy the game!  Even when I was a pirate I found this *EXTREMELY* annoying.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _*SNIPPED!!*_




this is why some CFW writers for the *dying* PSP wait a few weeks to release their update "fixes" until the first 3 weeks a game is released...

the famous CFW Prometheus creator LiquidZgong, didn't release Promethus~4 until the sales data was in for Monster Hunter 3rd G (japan)

yet he still was slammed from those Chinese "government" fucks 


so he leaked it instead..moral of the story is.....nice guys / hackers finish last?...that is for another thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





WHAT MY POINT IS, IS THAT : DS and PSP game devs make AP to prolong the piraters from instantly pirating it. forcing users to purchase the game if they plan to enjoy the game at that moment in time. 

this in return will hopefully get more sales than if normally EVERYONE instantly pirated it on day 1...like in the PRE-Final-Fantasy-Ring-Of-Fates Era

Sure it will be cracked by the famous Xenophobia and Venom and the other dumpers AND the flashcart teams..but FOR NOW. the AP is more of a temporary deterrent to buy the game so you can enjoy it now instead of "waiting* 

If devs could make uncrackable AP however, they would.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 28, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol





For all of you who didn't already know.


----------



## ThePeon (Mar 28, 2011)

once a pirate always a pirate so skipp the bullshit.

I pirate and I shall tell you why I can can provide evidence to stick up your fat asses. 

I like to pay for games I like so I can suport them to make more games but thanks to allot of games never gets a Demo here in Sweden I DL first try it if I like it a buy it.

and don´t come tell me all games gets a Demo thats bullshit and you know and for second you don´t live in Sweden so you don´t know what games gets demo or not.

You say dl game to try them is a bad reason that I can read and watch reviews and for what reason should i believe some ones word that the game is good ? I would not even listen to my friends on what games are good or not simply cuz every one has different TASTE of what they like or not so I rather test and see for my self.  But it still makes me a bad person for even doing it but I wish they made more Demos but as longe as they don´t I will still dl and test it before I decide to buy it or not.

but yeah im as guilty as every one else here so don´t bullshit and say that you quit and think it makes you a good person cuz it don´t your still a pirate for even doing it once and you will die as one even it you quit dl stuff. 

and I don´t dl musik cuz 90% of todays music that is not game ost is simply crap shit and what not so if I want game ost I use Itunes cheap and nice and often has the game ost I want. 

and no im not better than any one else here im still a scumbag pirate like every one else.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 28, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> Once a pirate always a pirate.


That's what I always say, you can't erase the past.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2011)

Once a pirate always a pirate. That's the most hilarious shit I have seen in this thread so far. This thread is hopeless. I'm just watching for shits and giggles now.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Once a pirate always a pirate. That's the most hilarious shit I have seen in this thread so far. This thread is hopeless. I'm just watching for shits and giggles now.


This post was needed.

This one too.


----------



## deathking (Mar 28, 2011)

theres really no good games so far for the 3ds i would rather have some 3d homebrew on a 3ds flash cart then play nintendogs 3d .


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I can explain myself if you wish. *shrug*

It's a very ignorant statement. It assumes reform for piracy isn't an option, even more, isn't possible. Even assuming that this was true, why wouldn't all pirates be locked up for life? Because, according to some here, they're obviously going to do it again.

But let's go a step farther...that statement can be applied to pretty much everything right? Once a criminal, always a criminal, right? I mean what's the purpose of having prison systems if they just get out and reoffend...let's all just kill criminals on the spot, because obviously they can't be reformed


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 29, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's actually a large debate on that subject.


----------



## ThePeon (Mar 29, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Once a pirate always a pirate. That's the most hilarious shit I have seen in this thread so far. This thread is hopeless. I'm just watching for shits and giggles now.




What so funny about it just the truth you think you can commit a crime 1 time and then cuz you stopped it makes you a freaking good person nope you will still be a thief in every ones eyes till the day you step in to the grave so sure laugh your ass of be my guest.


okey I will make it easy to understand even if you reformed your still not a better person than ppls who is not reformed cuz you still committed the crime even for once.


----------



## Urza (Mar 29, 2011)

[youtube]9V1wAGpbRAE[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Mar 29, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, oh the nostalgia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Nujui (Mar 29, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So there's no room for reformation? 


I'll say the same thing as Twin, let's make it as someone killed someone. They will always kill again or is there really no room for reformation?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is this the truth? You seem to confuse fact with opinion. I don't know how it goes in your country, but where I live, you can live most things down as long as you paid your debt to society. Unless you're a murderer or child molester, everyone will pretty much forget everything else...


----------



## machomuu (Mar 29, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> ThePeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if this is what it means to you guys, I guess I agree with you.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 29, 2011)

Every time I read a thread like this, it seems that there are more tautologies than facts.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The phrase "Once a/an X always a/an X" implies that they will eventually do the act mentioned again, and nothing can be done to stop that. The proper word for it is recidivism. The phrase does convey anything of living down your past, but the potential to re offend.


----------



## ThePeon (Mar 29, 2011)

even if you are reformed does not mean there is not chanse you will do it again you can not say im reformed and will never do it again you can not see in to the future. So there is still a potential you will do it again you can never now.

only cuz you reformed it does not make you a better persson it show you made a good choise but your not better than anyone else cuz you still did it.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 29, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But couldn't "always a/n X" mean that the title stays on you forever, even if you no longer do wha the title implies?

Basically what ThePeon just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd me with.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I don't really see the thing as "Once a pirate always a pirate" makes sense. You can always stop pirating.

And I've told people I've pirate. People I know pirate. Do I not like them? No, they are my friends.

And it's not like everyone here hasn't pirate or done anything that could make them a criminal. We're all human.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2011)

You can't compare killing to piracy that way. 

Both are illegal, but no where near the same thing. 

Piracy one game then pay for it two day later.

Kill someone then... 

Another note piracy doesn't = have to be bad.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 29, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> even if you are reformed does not mean there is not chanse you will do it again you can not say im reformed and will never do it again you can not see in to the future. So there is still a potential you will do it again you can never now.
> 
> only cuz you reformed it does not make you a better persson it show you made a good choise but your not better than anyone else cuz you still did it.


Of course it doesn't make you a good person. You just know better now not to do that anymore.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

> always a pirate is in my meaning even if you reformed a million times you still DID it even 1 singel time you still DID IT.
> 
> even if you never do it again it still make you a criminal to the day you die.




So let's say that once you're labeled a pirate, you have no business speaking out against piracy...that's what you and others believe, right? Ok, cool.

So you're also saying that anyone that has driven under the influence doesn't have the right to speak out against it? You're saying my aunt that had her daughter ran down by a drunk driver no longer has the right to speak out against drunk driving because something she did in high school, right? Let's go with something less extreme.

So, if you commit ANY crime, you have no business being a cop? Man, you're gonna have a lot of pissed off cops after they lose their job.

Once a doctor always a doctor...even after many counts of gross malpractice? Once a lawyer always a lawyer, even after tampering with evidence?

Come on...your statement is false and grossly ignorant.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> You can't compare killing to piracy that way.
> 
> Both are illegal, but no where near the same thing.
> 
> ...


But since you pirated it already, wouldn't that mean "Once a Pirate, always pirate"?

And I agree that you can't compare piracy to killing someone. Let's make as you stole something from someone? Would it always make you a thief?


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 29, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> ThePeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Committing a crime would mean that you get a criminal record, idk about US but I'm pretty sure once you get a criminal record your not allowed to become a police officer.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 29, 2011)

princefarzan said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It really depends on what crime you committed. You can become a police officer with a criminal record.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2011)

princefarzan said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again, you would be wrong. At least here in the US.


----------



## redact (Mar 29, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I have already wrote this in the shoutbox but I decided I would make a thread about this. I'm sick of reading the same people constantly lecturing people because they are talking about flashcards on the 3ds to play roms. The same people where playing NDS roms 2month ago, they probably still are, that is different because?
> 
> I will cut this short, here is a list of things that make you a hypocrite if your being a piracy nazi on gbatemp:
> 
> ...


well, i _was_ a pirate but the only games i now have on my flashcart are pokemon black and Elite Beat agents (which i own physical copies of) 
and people do not wantthe 3ds to be hacked early because they want to make sure it gets support from devs, rather than falling flat on its face before it has a chance to take off

edit: i also either bought on itunes (due to a few gift cards i've been given) or bought physically (beatles remastered box set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) all the music i have on my ipod as well as all the pc games i play either being free or being bought off of steam...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not everyone. I don't want to see the 3DS hacked to see the delicious tears of every spoiled entitled pirate out there crying for an AP patch 2.3 hours after a ROM is dumped.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> But since you pirated it already, wouldn't that mean "Once a Pirate, always pirate"?
> 
> And I agree that you can't compare piracy to killing someone. Let's make as you stole something from someone? Would it always make you a thief?


I can say "Stop pirating, no longer a pirate". 

Say that to someone who lost a arm. "Once you have a arm, you always have a arm."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By saying always pirate, you can give up money for the pirate game (unlike killing when you can't do nothing about it) and never be a pirate again.

How does stop pirating, no longer a pirate means no longer a pirate = always a pirate?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's why I don't see how "Once a pirate, always a pirate" makes any sense.


----------



## nando (Mar 29, 2011)

so no one is a pirate except on the very moment of downloading a game? once the act is over you are no longer a pirate?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> so no one is a pirate except on the very moment of downloading a game? once the act is over you are no longer a pirate?



No one is a pirate unless they pirate something, you remain a pirate by (gasp) pirating shit.

The moment you decide that you no longer want to be a pirate, you (double gasp) make an active effort to stop pirating shit. Once that is accomplished for an unagreed-on amount of time, you are no longer a pirate. I'm not sure why I needed to explain that. I thought it would have been obvious.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 29, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> so no one is a pirate except on the very moment of downloading a game? once the act is over you are no longer a pirate?


No, you've pirated something, but that does that mean you'll pirate again?


----------



## nando (Mar 29, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sounds like we have several catholics on this thread.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 29, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not catholic, I'm just saying my opinion.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does Catholicism have to do with the price of tentacle porn in Japan?  Are Catholics the only ones that believe in reform? Get off it.


----------



## Zetta_x (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with TheGame's logic when he defines who is a pirate and who is a hypocrite. 

Whether or not something is bad is totally based on an opinion. So I disagree with anyone who said piracy is good or bad. It is what you make it, no need to force opinions down throats.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nando (Mar 29, 2011)

catholicism was the most obvious example... either way, it would never hold up in court. 

"yes i killed a guy, but i don't do it no more"


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello! I really like you all! My name is KingdomBlade! I came here to look for my Pokemon Black gamefix for the antipiracy for my R4! Hope we can be friends!

HYPOCRISY/ASKING FOR GAME FIXES IS BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH
Especially in the DS Games section​


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with almost everything but this.


			
				thegame07 said:
			
		

> You pirate 90% of your games but buy major titles and then complain to fellow pirates because they didn't buy the major title = you are being a hypocrite. *All games should have the same right to be bought by you.*


Do you honestly think that the Imagine games should be just as worthy of being purchased as Zelda: Ocarina of Time .


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> catholicism was the most obvious example... either way, it would never hold up in court.
> 
> "yes i killed a guy, but i don't do it no more"
> 
> ...


----------



## PeregrinFig (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll admit that I pirate practically everything, but I remain neutral on what others do. If they decide to pirate, who am I to tell them not to, but at the same time I'd be an idiot to tell them they should for the same reason discouraging someone from buying their games is dumb: although I'm guilty of pirating a company's games, that doesn't mean I want said company to go bankrupt. So I just do what I want and let others do what they want.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 29, 2011)

So you say that if you're a pirate, you aren't allowed to tell someone not to pirate because that'd make them an hypocrit?
What if... what if they... *gasp!* didn't care?

Would you rather see them:

1) Encourage piracy even more;

OR

2) Try to stop more people from becoming a pirate?

I'm gonna take the same example about drugs that some other member gave.
If someone did drugs, would you rather see him encourage other people to do it as well, or see him try to get people not to do it?




			
				Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> Or, if you downloaded a game, you're encouraging hacking teams to upload future games.



Do scene contributors get any sort of revenue based on how many people downloaded the game?


----------



## demigod198 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> So you say that if you're a pirate, you aren't allowed to tell someone not to pirate because that'd make them an hypocrite?
> What if... what if they... *gasp!* didn't care?


My thoughts exactly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Anyways what do you mean by Nazi hypocrites, cause that doesn't make sense to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Anywho... this seems like a thread just to get everyone to fight over something stupid. I don't encourage it, but you can't end piracy by bitc*ing about it on a thread. I know that's your pet peeve so let me say it:

I pirate so you shouldn't, I mean it straight from the heart.

P.S. I can't wait for someone to make a game about Nazi Zombie hypocrites now!


----------



## xerces (Mar 29, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Supreme Dirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 for Ikki.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 29, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I agree with almost everything but this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



patent pending!


I think this Thread has served it's purpose now and everyone has said everything that can be said about the matter. I will just close it now before some trolls find it and start a flame war. Thanks for 95% of the posters for not turning it into a flamewar when it could be easily.


----------

